

Stanford president, provost, dean, ax own salaries - zasz
http://www.stanforddaily.com/cgi-bin/?p=1801

======
jgrahamc
It's a pity that extra comma got in there. The original Stanford Daily
headline was correct.

------
burrokeet
I wonder if they'll axe some of the balance on my student loan...

